# Had an Epiphany, or you could call it a DUH moment.



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Getting dressed this morning I had to swap out my wallet from my work pants to my nicer pants (I don't have [or need] dress pants) and again I noticed how fat it was (no, not money). I had accumulated a bunch of business cards from the years.

And that's when it hit me. Take a picture of the business card and keep them on your new smart phone...so I did.

I put them in a file called business cards and can access them from one of my pages. 

I had to put an APP called ES File Explorer on my phone to get the shortcut on my desktop, but that's a nice APP to have anyway.

But anyway, now my wallet has more room for more important things...

Like my Hooters card :thumbup:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Who's going to break the news to Leo? I don't want to do it...:sad:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I use VCF files for my contacts. I put the business name, persons name, phone number (s) and email address (s) in the file. Then toss the card. Backed up by Google.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hey, no one told me. I had to figure this out all by my little self. Plus I only got my phone a month ago. My other phone had a 1.2" screen.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jaws said:


> I use VCF files for my contacts. I put the business name, persons name, phone number (s) and email address (s) in the file. Then toss the card. Backed up by Google.


I've got all that to. But snapping a pic is quick and easy and you can do all that stuff later on.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

What the hell is a phone?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

cleveman said:


> What the hell is a phone?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

There's an app for that.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intsig.BCRLite&hl=en


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Could I do this for receipts I wonder?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo you are really showing your age....


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Could I do this for receipts I wonder?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/...result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsIndiLnJlY2VpcHRzIl0.


----------



## jaredhvay (Jul 9, 2009)

I use Camscanner for receipts on android; though it could be used for quickly scanning any doc / business card to pdf.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intsig.camscanner&hl=en


----------



## BRestoration (Jun 25, 2013)

Really great idea!!!


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

I use camcard for my iPhone and iPad. They sync together. I take a picture of the card and it fills in all the fields and the card is thrown away. I can then find them in my contacts or go to the app if I forget their name and find the card and do what I need to from there.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I tried camcard and wasn't impressed with it. It works, but it's finicky.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I tried camcard and wasn't impressed with it. It works, but it's finicky.


Yea on crazy cards it doesn't read well and I have to put the info in. But for free to have all my cards stored I'm happy with it.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

If this catches on (and I'm afraid it already has, judging from these posts), then the industry will suffer a serious setback:

a) I will no longer have free cardstock to shim mah door hinges with.

b) we will no longer be able to play "business card basketball" in the construction office with all the cards the trades drop off.

c) I will have to find something new to scribble my materials lists on.

These are dark days, dark days...


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> If this catches on (and I'm afraid it already has, judging from these posts), then the industry will suffer a serious setback:
> 
> a) I will no longer have free cardstock to shim mah door hinges with.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can find an app for all those lol


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Jeezus Leelee, once you upgrade to running water your going to feel like a king.

Truth be known, my service provider told me a long time ago with my first smart (dumb) phone, I was'nt even scratching the surface of what it was capable of...mainly just phone calls and texting boobie pics. Now with all the young guys at work showing me new stuff all the time, these smart phones are actually pretty dang awesome/versitile.:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya, but I'm a little more capable then you. You backwater hoodlum.

You get that case of woodgrained caulk I sent you?


----------

